# diet nutr. section



## bsteelz (Sep 4, 2010)

ok people here we go.Looking for a good diet source either online or input from members for my wife. I have a million that ive found or myself but they wont work for her. Shes been lifting for 2 years pretty regulary and is tryin to take the lifestyle more seriously. she does cardio but is looking for a more lean lifstyle through her diet. any help is appreciated. hope all are well.
thanks steelz.


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 7, 2010)

bsteelz said:


> ok people here we go.Looking for a good diet source either online or input from members for my wife. I have a million that ive found or myself but they wont work for her. Shes been lifting for 2 years pretty regulary and is tryin to take the lifestyle more seriously. she does cardio but is looking for a more lean lifstyle through her diet. any help is appreciated. hope all are well.
> thanks steelz.



If shes looking to lose fat,,,have her try a 50p/30c/20f ratio diet for at least 8weeks while doing cardio and weight training as well.


----------



## bsteelz (Sep 8, 2010)

thanks alin. appreciate the reply. ill give that a go and see how it works. im also asuming that is per meal. three times daily with some high protien snacks in between. thanks bro. have a good one.


----------



## big.brs (Sep 22, 2010)

There are a lot of weight loss diets present online.. one thing you need to search only.. happy losing..!!


----------

